# My name is joey....



## uarujoey

As the title suggests.. my name is Joey..

Neil invited me here. Not sure of his user name.. but he's a moderator here i believe.

Some of you might know me as "uarujoey" or "The king of DIY" on youtube. 

My real name is Joey Mullen.

I live in Nova Scotia, Canada. My wife got me into fish some 11+ years ago... and now... well.. its all her fault. (PS: She doesn't even like fish.)

Forums like this one have been a huge part of my hobby for a long time. I try to be active on as many as i can, but the last couple of years i have been pulled into a different direction... youtube.

I have always been a "DIY" kind of guy. I loved that i could build something i wanted, the way i wanted it. AND save a few bucks while at it. 

Well, we all know just how long it takes to snap photos of the progress of a project, type up a big explanation of it, and then post it(hoping you didnt time out and lose all the work!)... 

So i grabbed my camera one day... and just filmed what i was doing. Why? It was easier to just film it, talk about it, then upload it to youtube. Then be done with it!

well..... a few people started watching my videos.... and i started making more......and more. 

To keep a rather boring story short.... i ended up becoming the most popular aquarium channel on youtube. 
I wish i can say i planned that.... but obviously it was an accident. 

My hobby long passion has always been geared towards freshwater stingrays and asian arowana. Which i now keep. 

My main aquarium is a 540 gallon aquarium i built, houseing 2 leopoldi stinrays and a blue base cross back arowana. 

I also enjoy Discus, and have dabbled in breeding, but was quickly over run with hundreds of fry. Which sort of took the fun out of it. I still keep discus and will get back into breeding at some time, but with a better plan. 

Anyways... im here now. 

While i hope to become an active an contributing member, i also hope to get to know a few of you while in the process. 


Anyways.... Thanks for reading!


----------



## sandybottom

welcome joey! i have viewed many of your diy videos. i hope you find this forum a welcoming place. i know with all of your diy expertise you will come in handy. i especially loved your stingray tank build. it turned out lovely.


----------



## NeonFlux

Hey there, Joey! Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping.com!

I'm one of your subscribers on YouTube! The person who commented on about your water clarifier DIY pump. You have a ton of great aquarium how-to DIY videos. It's great to see ya here!

-William


----------



## Romad

Hi Joey :wave:

We are THRILLED to have you here on the forum. Thanks for coming aboard and thanks to Neil (Tazman) for pointing you in our direction.


----------



## Tazman

Welcome to the forum.

Great to have you here. I am Neil aka Tazman.


----------



## willow

well hello there and warm welcome :-D


----------



## SeaHorse

Hi Joey!! Welcome! 
I went to your channel when Neil told us you might come talk to us and low and behold it was YOUR VIDEO that taught me how to make my own filter. Thank you!! Nothing like your canister filter on your 75 gallon breaking on a Sunday night and no money!! I think I ended up using a Soy Sauce bottle and some of the tubies from the canister and a pump and hose. Woohoo!! Boy-o-boy was I impressed with myself!! And no one died in the tank!! I think I used that filter for several months. 

Thank you!! :notworthy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chesh

Welcome to our fishy forum! Happy to have you here, and definitely looking forward to hearing all about your fun and fascinating projects! ^___^


----------



## uarujoey

NeonFlux said:


> Hey there, Joey! Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping.com!
> 
> I'm one of your subscribers on YouTube! The person who commented on about your water clarifier DIY pump. You have a ton of great aquarium how-to DIY videos. It's great to see ya here!
> 
> -William


Hey William! I don't get to all my comments as much as i used to. I get overwhelmed some days. Plus youtube stopped sending me notifications. 

Thank for the support!



Romad said:


> Hi Joey :wave:
> 
> We are THRILLED to have you here on the forum. Thanks for coming aboard and thanks to Neil (Tazman) for pointing you in our direction.


Thanks for having me!



Tazman said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Great to have you here. I am Neil aka Tazman.


Thanks Neil!



willow said:


> well hello there and warm welcome :-D


Thank you willow!



SeaHorse said:


> Hi Joey!! Welcome!
> I went to your channel when Neil told us you might come talk to us and low and behold it was YOUR VIDEO that taught me how to make my own filter. Thank you!! Nothing like your canister filter on your 75 gallon breaking on a Sunday night and no money!! I think I ended up using a Soy Sauce bottle and some of the tubies from the canister and a pump and hose. Woohoo!! Boy-o-boy was I impressed with myself!! And no one died in the tank!! I think I used that filter for several months.
> 
> Thank you!! :notworthy: :thumbsup:


Awesome story! Thanks for sharing. 

Glad it worked out for you and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## uarujoey

sandybottom said:


> welcome joey! i have viewed many of your diy videos. i hope you find this forum a welcoming place. i know with all of your diy expertise you will come in handy. i especially loved your stingray tank build. it turned out lovely.


Almost missed this one!

Thanks for the welcome! 

The ray tank is one of my favorite builds... although i do have a new "big" build in the plans...


----------



## uarujoey

Chesh said:


> Welcome to our fishy forum! Happy to have you here, and definitely looking forward to hearing all about your fun and fascinating projects! ^___^


Thanks for the welcome!


----------

